# Lesco NOS 28-2-3



## DLav8r (Jun 15, 2020)

I was in Siteone picking up some more Carbon Pro G and noticed a new fertilizer line they have out. Talking to the rep in the store that I always chat with, it appears they have a new line of slow release nitrogen ferts.

It was priced at $29 for a 50lb bag. He said its been pretty popular and folks have seen to have great results with it. Good nitrogen uptake and longer lasting results. They only had a few bags left so I may swing by tomorrow again to grab one to try out.

I'm curious if anyone has any experience with this product line yet? I love Lesco products and I know better before going in the SiteOne ha.


----------



## ksturfguy (Sep 25, 2018)

The expert at my local farm and home store just sent me a link with info about this new NOS fert from Lesco. I have not had a chance to try any of it yet but might give it a shot early this fall.

https://www.lesco.com/products/nos


----------



## corneliani (Apr 2, 2019)

I've been using the NOS version of their sprayable 46-0-0 this season, which was only a few dollars more. As a concept it seems the NOS brand is their nitrification-inhibited urea nitrogen (as opposed to their PolyPlus technology, which is the sulfur and/or polymer coated urea). They accomplish this using DCD (dicyandiamide), which I remember Matt Martin mention is what they started using to combat the clumping of their Urea prills that the first iteration of cX suffered from. The prill that Lesco includes is a non-clumping peachy colored prill which seems to handle and store real well. I'll add a pic below.

Where my confusion comes in is that, if I'm understanding the nitrogen cycle correctly, the nitrification inhibition is helpful during the latter end of the cycle, when the urea is already in the soil and the soil ecosystem is converting it into plant-available form. But one of the major losses occur in the front end as the prill makes contact with soil and the urease enzyme. Carbon Earth seems to have added an Urease inhibitor as well as a nitrification inhibitor... I wonder why Lesco chose not to (?). I would think it's just as, if not more than important if you're going to claim efficient & controlled release of nitrogen versus the PolyPlus.

Edit: photo of 46-0-0 NOS product



Edit 2: a graphic I found on centralplainsag.com that shows what I was questioning.


----------

